# Who here trades Nasdaq stocks?



## jzpenny (3 August 2005)

Anybody here interested in trading $1-$5 Nasdaq stocks? Would like to discuss, do some due diligence and share some hot stock tips.


----------



## salz (7 August 2005)

jzpenny said:
			
		

> Anybody here interested in trading $1-$5 Nasdaq stocks? Would like to discuss, do some due diligence and share some hot stock tips.




sure


----------

